# New Versus Jab



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

Just built my new Versus Jab up and wanted to show you guys the bike. It has perfect DJ/Steet geometry with really short chain stays. Let me know what you think.
later.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn thats clean, I like the white Hayes Strokers. How do you like the Deity stuff?


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

The new 08 stuff is really cool, they shaved a bunch of weight off and kept everything really strong.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Is the 08 stuff out yet? Their site still has the 07 stuff up, I want the bars, stem and FR/DH seat


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

The stem and bars will be out in about a month if you want 31.8, if you want a smaller bar/stem setup you will have to wait a few more months.
The Deity guys are super cool and are really into to the scene.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn a month, thats alright my new frame isnt even here yet so that might just work out. I really like their stuff and Allen at dropnzone recommended it to me and said he really likes it so Ive been lookin at the black bars and stem.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

clean build, literally! haha. 
Looks like it has a super low bb height. 
The vendetta cranks are very sweet.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

great company great bike and it looks weet


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

how much for the frame? Looks sweet, likely the color combo I will be going with.


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

right around 500, but that is not a 100% final. call them up to find out for sure.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice, real nice. I'm likin the chainstays.
What is the HT angle?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

tyres look pretty beefy.
have you put longer pins the 50/50's as i find that they get really slippy as soon as there is any moisture in the air. when its dry them seem fine. smooth bearings, enough grip and a huge platform


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

great bike! Love it dude. just so awsome... Lol just recocnized the chainstays. They gotta be awsome strong and light...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks nice. How about some geo figures? And weights?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

holy low BB height batman!!


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

those chain-stays look sick.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

chainstay length?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

purty


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

the chainstay can be run at 15.25 inches at its shortest postion. i am getting the rest of the specs soon and i will let you know all know the details.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I run my Holy Rollers facing the other way. Any clarification on the proper way.
(Not that it really matters just curious)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The proper way is to have the Holy Roller logo facing the drive side. But yeah... doesn't really matter.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

you got that **** wet, fvckin drippin. ive been wondering about that frame for a minute.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

first versus frame that I'd take a 2nd look at... not that there are any new ideas here.

Deity finally into the lightweight game.. 2-3 years late.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The proper way is to have the Holy Roller logo facing the drive side. But yeah... doesn't really matter.


Yep, squares are squares, whichever way you run them.

To the OP: do you run into any x-up clearance issues? It looks quite tight. Sweet bike.


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

The frame is not any new concept, but I like how it rides and it's simple looks.
I think that a new company comes out with the idea of big and burley is better and takes a while to figure out light is better as long as it's built well, but....better late than never.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

kash$... what's the weight and how are you liking the frame so far? Does it feel stable in the air?
any update on geo specs?

thx
-r


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

Have not put it on a scale yet. I have jumped the bike for the past three days and I am loving how it feels. Take off feels good and it is fine in the air, it feels balanced.This is the first bike i have been on with super short chainstays and I am loving it, manuals great. I am still trying to get the head angle, bb height, and tope tube length from Versus, but I will let you know as soon as I find out. I have had a bunch dj bikes over the past six years, and love how this bike feels.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

it looks like it has a 26 on the back, and a 24 on the front...


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

it has 26 on the front and back


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> it looks like it has a 26 on the back, and a 24 on the front...


yeah i know what you mean. its just cos the pictures tilted a bit


----------



## kash$ (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are all the specs on the Versus Jab.
2008 VERSUS JAB 
This is for the long frame, the short just has a shorter top tube

ST- 13

TT (ACT)- 23

CS - 15.3 - 16.3

WB - 41 -42

SH - 24.4

HTL - 5.3

HA - 69.5

SA - 72

BBH 12.2


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

kash$ said:


> Just built my new Versus Jab up and wanted to show you guys the bike. It has perfect DJ/Steet geometry with really short chain stays. Let me know what you think.
> later.
> 
> 
> ...


how much does that weigh?


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

wtf is this? you can't edit your own posts? that's pretty asdfing stupid. i can tell i am not going to last long on this tea totlin' site. is this site run by mormons?

here's my 37# p.o.s.










i had the front brake off and liked it that way. but it went up Mammoth all last summer so i put it back on. then i got the "7".


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes... you can edit your posts... and I think you should edit it because it's in the wrong thread.


----------



## holysmokes (Jan 22, 2008)

the_godfather said:


> yeah i know what you mean. its just cos the pictures tilted a bit


It seem that the seat tube is shorter than 13, just from looking at the the picture. Do you know if thats from the center of the bb to the toptube or the length of the entire seat tube. Im looking into getting this frame but 13 inches doesnt seem like a low enough seat tube for me.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^LMAO...I agree with Will


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mild beast said:


> wtf is this? you can't edit your own posts? that's pretty asdfing stupid. i can tell i am not going to last long on this tea totlin' site. is this site run by mormons?
> 
> here's my 37# p.o.s.
> 
> ...


????

tea totlin'?
mormons?


----------

